# relocate to Calgary



## Andrea_1970 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and I am glad to be one of the members but please forgive my poor english because I am italian 
I am civil engineer with 20 yrs experience and I work now as a Project Manager in the middl east, Qatar.
I want to relocate to Canada and I have offer from a company in Calgary but I do not know whether it is a good one or not? I hope you can give me some guide.
They offer me annual salary CND $130k+ relocation+benefits, is this a good offer for some one with my experience in Canada? I am married with 2 kids.
I have one more question, how much is the monthly expenses for a family with 2 kids in calgary?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your salary, relocation and benefits offer is a good one. As far as costs in Calgary it's not easy to answer without some knowledge of your lifestyle and housing requirements.


----------



## Andrea_1970 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for ur msg, we used to live in a 3b/r house and we r looking for the same in Calgary, my kids are 12 & 10 yrs old


----------



## Nicolagoo (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Andrea,
How did the move go? We are looking to move to Calgary for 2 years this summer and researching everything that needs it be know. We have 2 kids age 4&7. Any tips on nice places to live? The job will be NW Calgary...


----------

